# What's this.. I haven't got a vagina?!



## Bournefree

Well ladies, this might be a bit too much information for some, but I'm going to tell you anyway! ;-)

So at my last MW appointment on wednesday I was 0/5ths Palp! This baby is so low down my fundal height has droped to 32cm and I'm 39 weeks today! I knew I had that bowling ball in the knickers feeling!


Then today.. I was thinking about this, and had a bath and thought, I'll just have a little feel.. Well, It offical, I don't have a vagina anymore!! It's just all head!.. and I can feel my cervix so close to the outside, I then decide to get a mirror...

Well I can see.. SEE my cervix!!! :wacko: It's not dilated at all, but very soft and obv very forward! So birth isn't going to be just yet, but when this cervix starts to go, I don't think I'm going to have much time!!!?

Anyone else experienced this?!? It is the weirdest thing! :haha:

XxX


----------



## Bec L

no, but sounds amazing!


----------



## teal

No experience but I agree it sounds amazing! 

Good luck and hope your LO decides to make an appearance soon! xx


----------



## lauandbump

Wow that does sounds amazing! Keep us posted and good luck :) xxx


----------



## Eternal

wow, thats amazing!


----------



## Linzi

wow!! doesn't sound like it will take long when it all starts happening! xx


----------



## puppycat

How awesome! Crazy stuff! Wonder how long you'll labour :haha:


----------



## Mervs Mum

You're gonna go off like a freight train!! Make sure OH has his wicket keepers gloves handy!! :lol:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Mervs Mum said:


> You're gonna go off like a freight train!! Make sure OH has his wicket keepers gloves handy!! :lol:

:rofl:

Sounds really bizarre and very promising xxx


----------



## Bournefree

Thanks everyone!

There's no chance of having sex to get this baby here and my goodness my pelvic floor must be shot.. DD pregnacy and birth must have limbered everything up!

I do hope I get my vagina back after? ;-) 
...And that I get to use my pool.. I love my pool! OH thinks that we can start filling it with water once he has inflated one ring.. and get on with the other rings as it is filling!?

hahahaha - do you think I should be worried about sneezing?! I know I've still got to get my cervix open and that might take some time... or might have to gets some catch gloves out!!


I just can't believe how utterly strange and bizzare it all is!

XxX


----------



## Beckcalifjd

That is crazy! At least you know he's head down, lol. Sheesh better have the pool filled and ready to go. I bet you'll push once and he'll plop right out.


----------



## Luzelle

How wonderful for you. You know, when I went into labour, I couldn't even feel my cervix (I did try), it was so deep in and tilted backward. So I stayed at home for near on a full day, in labour, knowing that it'll take ages because of the position of my cervix. It never did 'drop', and in the end I had to have an emergency c section because my baby's head was deflexed and posterior, and ages and ages of labouring got me no closer to the birth.
So, yet again, I tell you that it sounds awesome, your body is geared and ready for action. I hope you have a fantastic birth and easy recovery!


----------



## chele

My goodness that sounds amazing, hopefully you'll just pop that baby out no problem!x


----------



## Shmeh

I still can't reach my cervix... that must be amazing to be able to see it! I'm sure everything will return to its rightful place after birth. Good luck with your delivery!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Bournefree said:


> Well ladies, this might be a bit too much information for some, but I'm going to tell you anyway! ;-)
> 
> So at my last MW appointment on wednesday I was 0/5ths Palp! This baby is so low down my fundal height has droped to 32cm and I'm 39 weeks today! I knew I had that bowling ball in the knickers feeling!
> 
> 
> Then today.. I was thinking about this, and had a bath and thought, I'll just have a little feel.. Well, It offical, I don't have a vagina anymore!! It's just all head!.. and I can feel my cervix so close to the outside, I then decide to get a mirror...
> 
> Well I can see.. SEE my cervix!!! :wacko: It's not dilated at all, but very soft and obv very forward! So birth isn't going to be just yet, but when this cervix starts to go, I don't think I'm going to have much time!!!?
> 
> Anyone else experienced this?!? It is the weirdest thing! :haha:
> 
> XxX

I have been the same for weeks - the mws don't have any trouble finding my cervix. Never had a go myself though. Might have a peak!


----------



## Emmea12uk

I have major concerns of prolapse after though - don't you?! It can't be normal to have your cervix so slow. I must admit though we still have sex though but my husband kinds had to push his way past my cervix. I think he prefers the lack of space but I doubt it is going to be like that afterwards!

Going to invest in an electronic pelvic floor thing. The forecepts must have ruined me!


----------



## Kess

Very cool, Bournefree. I'm so tempted to have a check of my cervix now! Anything I should know before I do?


----------



## 5-a-side

That's cool. I hope the birth is very swift for you :)


----------



## chuck

bwahahaha Bourne trust you!

https://www.cricketscotland.com/system/files/images/13_13.jpg


----------



## chuck

Kess said:


> Very cool, Bournefree. I'm so tempted to have a check of my cervix now! Anything I should know before I do?

clean hands, go gentle.


----------



## moomin_troll

my cervix with zane was very low and my mw could see it at my sweep at 41 weeks and i was 1cm dilated...i didnt dare look tho hahaha

i think by the time it came to breaking my waters zane moved up as the mw when up further then i expected. but pushing only took 30 mins so quiet fast


----------



## chuck

I wouldnt have been able to see mine with Stanley (didnt think to look/check with Dewi).

I was inserting SFO with Stanley so was aware of it moving anterior, lowering and becoming softer but it was still only just within my reach the night before I went into labour, but then at my last MW appt a few days before I went into labour Stnaley was 3/5th's palp.

Neither dropped very low, Dewi never did and Stanley only did after I was in hard labour.


----------



## Jellybean0k

wow, sounds freaky weird


----------



## MandaAnda

That's cool. Jack was never that low, big as he was. I never felt him "drop." Do those pelvic floor exercises though!


----------



## noshowjo

Bec L said:


> no, but sounds amazing!

ha ha i was thinking the same wow amazing :haha:


----------



## noshowjo

so wish i would of had a look with my second pregnancy . only because my second labour was from the first tweek to pop 35 minutes ha ha . so bet my cervix was on the floor x


----------



## lynnikins

wow hun that baby is gonna fly out,

with ds2 mine was high and posterior and closed but soft the day before i had him but after the induction gel it moved and opened really quick, lol

for all you 38+weekers best tip i have is to stay upright , if u can even sleep in a nice upright pose the more weight baby puts on that cervix and the better posistion they are in the easier they come out


----------



## sam#3

i had this happen with #3 only hours before he was born


----------



## lynnikins

with ds2 about 20 min before he was born then i was heading to the loo when my waters went and i could feel his head cervix had fully gone and he was about to start crowning but thats the closest i got


----------



## XJessicaX

hmm...weird. Your pelvic floor really should hold everything all nice and high really.


----------



## Emmea12uk

I was wrong - at my sweep today I was high. Is it possible mine moved? At 36 weeks it was seriously low.


----------



## bluelilly72

good luck girls who about to drop :)


----------



## m0mmyCool

I wanna be full term now!:happydance:


----------



## cranberry987

i hope you facebooked that photo!


----------



## 7th_heaven

You'll get tour pelvic floor back. Do lots of square and lunges postpartum.
That is so cool you got a mirror! Our body's are so neat!


----------



## mama27

That does sound amazing. If im honest it makes me wanna know what mine is up to lol soo where is that mirror he he


----------



## MandaAnda

Bourne, just wondering - at nearly 2 weeks PP, has your vagina returned? ;)


----------



## 7th_heaven

ugh. i don't go anywhere near my perineum but to wipe and peri-wash that soon after birth.
what a foreign landscape it is down there for awhile!


----------

